# cumulative deposition (pyrolysis)



## Zahella

Hola:

Alguien podría ayudarme a traducir la palabra "deposition" en la siguiente frase:

"...methods for reducing cumulative deposition and unwanted secondary thermal reactions in pyrolysis..."

My try:  "...métodos para reducir depósitos acumulados..."


----------



## k-in-sc

I suggest "deposición acumulativa."


----------



## Zahella

Thank you, k-in-sc


----------



## Zahella

Is "deposition" a verb too?


----------



## k-in-sc

No, it's a noun formed from a verb.


----------



## camo200

En este contexto creo que se debería usar sedimentación, no deposición.


----------



## k-in-sc

To me "sedimentation" is more passive than "deposition." "Deposition" implies that the gunk is really stuck on there.

(In biomass pyrolysis, during rapid cooling) "certain components in the vapor stream (particularly the heavier fractions) tend to quickly condense on cooler surfaces (i.e., transfer lines and ducting to the condensers) causing deposition and fouling of the equipment ..."


----------



## camo200

k-in-sc said:


> To me "sedimentation" is more passive than "deposition." "Deposition" implies that the gunk is really stuck on there.
> 
> (In biomass pyrolysis, during rapid cooling) "certain components in the vapor stream (particularly the heavier fractions) tend to quickly condense on cooler surfaces (i.e., transfer lines and ducting to the condensers) causing deposition and fouling of the equipment ..."



Eso será en inglés, en español deposición no significa lo mismo. Cuidado con los falsos cognados.


----------



## k-in-sc

Good advice, but in this case I don't think they're false cognates.


----------



## Madrileña69

Indeed they are false friends, unless you mean a) legal statement or b) poo (http://dle.rae.es/?id=CFTGz6w|CFVj9lZ)


----------



## k-in-sc

Fair enough. So how would you translate "deposition" of unwanted material on the inside of pipes?


----------



## Madrileña69

I would use "acumulación" or rephrase the sentence to use the verb "depositar".


----------



## jsvillar

I think you should use 'depósitos', not 'deposiciones'. A 'deposición' is, as madrileña said, 'poo'.
For instance, it is normal that within the water pipes appear depositions of 'limescale' (I just googled the word, correct me if I'm wrong) and that translates as 'depósitos de cal'.


----------



## Benzene

_*¡Hola a todos! *

Mi sugerencia es la siguiente: 

"métodos para reducir/limitar la *formación de encrustation progresiva* y las reacciones térmicas indeseadas durante la pirolisis".

Saludos,

*Benzene*_


----------



## k-in-sc

jsvillar said:


> I think you should use 'depósitos', not 'deposiciones'. A 'deposición' is, as madrileña said, 'poo'.
> For instance, it is normal that within the water pipes appear depositions of 'limescale' (I just googled the word, correct me if I'm wrong) and that translates as 'depósitos de cal'.


"Droppings" 
The original here makes things a little harder by using "deposition," the action of leaving "deposits," which is a much more common term. 
I would say: 
It is normal for (deposits of) lime/scale/limescale/lime scale to build up inside water pipes
It is normal for scale to form in water pipes


----------

